# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Η οικία του μελλοντικού Cockatiel μου !

## BillMat

Καλησπερα σε ολους !  :winky: 

Μολις σημερα ολοκληρωσα την οικια του κοκατιλ που θα παρω, αφου διαβασα τα παντα για αυτο στο foroum, και πραγματικα ευχαριστω ολους οσους βοηθουν και κυριως τους διαχειριστες, εφτιαξα πιστευω κατι που θα ευχαριστησει το κοκατιλ που θα παρω ! Παρακατω θα αναφερω απο οτι αποτελειται η οικια του . Ελπιζω να σας αρεσει και σε εσας αλλα κυριως οτι παρατηρηση εχετε θα ηθελα να μου την πειτε !  :Big Grin: 

1 κλουβι 76cm X 46cm X 45.5 cm
2 ξυλινες πατηθρες
1 σχοινι (πατηθρα)
1 πατηθρα απο ορυκτες πετρες (φροντιδα ποδιων)
1 σκαλα ξυλινη
1 κοκκαλο σουπιας
4 εσωτερικες πλαστικες ταΐστρες
1 παιχνιδι ξυλινο
1 παιχνιδι πλαστικο (μπαλες-καμπανακια)

Οριστε και μερικες φωτογραφιες :







Και συντομα θα το γεμισει μια ψυχουλα ! Περιμενω πως και πως ! Ειναι πραγματικα απιστευτα πλασματα  :Love0034:  !

----------


## xarhs

βασιλη ευχομαι να μπει η καλυτερη φτερωτη ψυχουλα εκει μεσα........!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Πανετοιμο ειναι το κλουβι Βασιλη και ολα μια χαρα μεσα. με το καλο!!! να δεχτεις το Cockatiels σου. 

Βγαλε το σιδερακι απο το σουπιοκοκκαλο γιατι σκουριαζει πολυ ευκολα, κανε του δυο τρυπες και περασε το στο κλουβι με δεματικο καλωδιων. 
Βαλε στον πατο του κλουβιου Pellet θα αποροφαει την υγρασια της κουτσουλιας και δεν θα μυριζει καθολου, επισης θα καθαριζεται και ο πατος πιο ευκολα. 

Δες εδω Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού. 


Δεματικα καλωδιων.

----------


## Vasso

Πολύ ωραίο του κλουβί!!!! Άντε και με το καλό να μπει ο νέος κάτοικος!!! :Happy0045: 

Να ρωτήσω λίγο ποιες είναι οι διαστάσεις του κλουβιού? Και αν μπορείς να μου πεις περίπου τι τιμή είχε? Θέλα να αλλάξω κλουβί στο budgie μου μιας και θα αποκτήσει σε λίγες μέρες νέο παρεάκι!!! Είπα να βάλω την θηλυκό σε καινούριο περιβάλλον με τον νέο σύντροφο, ο οποίος περιμένει καρτερικά να περάσουν οι μέρες!!!

Τραγικό τώρα τις είδα τις διαστάσεις!!!! Γράψε λάθος λοιπόν!!! Από που το πήρες???

----------


## sWeetAnGel

παρα ππολυ ωραιοοοοοοο τυχερο το κοκατιλακι!!!!!!!! θα μπορουσες αφου εχεις τοσο χωρο να βαλεις κι αλλα παιχνιδακια η να φτιαξεις εσυ κ με καλαμακια γινεται πολυ ευκολα....

----------


## BillMat

> Πολύ ωραίο του κλουβί!!!! Άντε και με το καλό να μπει ο νέος κάτοικος!!!
> 
> Να ρωτήσω λίγο ποιες είναι οι διαστάσεις του κλουβιού? Και αν μπορείς να μου πεις περίπου τι τιμή είχε? Θέλα να αλλάξω κλουβί στο budgie μου μιας και θα αποκτήσει σε λίγες μέρες νέο παρεάκι!!! Είπα να βάλω την θηλυκό σε καινούριο περιβάλλον με τον νέο σύντροφο, ο οποίος περιμένει καρτερικά να περάσουν οι μέρες!!!
> 
> Τραγικό τώρα τις είδα τις διαστάσεις!!!! Γράψε λάθος λοιπόν!!! Από που το πήρες???


Η τιμη του ηταν κοντα 23 ευρω και μαζι ηταν και οι 4 εσωτερικες ταιστρες καθως και 4 ξυλινες πατηθρες ... Πραγματικα πιστευω οτι ειναι πολλη καλη αγορα, η τιμη του κατα την γνωμη μου και απο οτι εχω δει ειναι παρα πολλη καλη, και το κλουβι ειναι επισης πολλη καλο και μεγαλο ! Το αγορασα απο το ιντερνετ, απο ενα καταστημα-ιστοσελιδα ...

----------


## mariakappa

εχω μια ενσταση για την χρωματιστη πατηθρα.ξερω οτι εχει ασβεστιο κτλ αλλα ειναι φουλ στις χρωστικες ουσιες που δεν κανουν καλο στον οργανισμο.αστην τωρα αλλα οταν τελειωση να μην την ανανεωσεις.επισης να περιμενεις οτι θα χρωματιζει και τις κουτσουλιες του.

----------


## BillMat

> εχω μια ενσταση για την χρωματιστη πατηθρα.ξερω οτι εχει ασβεστιο κτλ αλλα ειναι φουλ στις χρωστικες ουσιες που δεν κανουν καλο στον οργανισμο.αστην τωρα αλλα οταν τελειωση να μην την ανανεωσεις.επισης να περιμενεις οτι θα χρωματιζει και τις κουτσουλιες του.


Απο οτι λεει και μετεφρασα περιεχει ανθρακικό ασβέστιο, θειικό ασβέστιο, κέλυφος στρειδιού, αλάτι, τρίξιμο (χαλίκι) , τεχνητό χρώμα και φυσικές αρωματικές ύλες. Το αγόρασα αφού πρωτα ειδα εδω οτι κανει καλο, ειχα διαβασει για αυτο για να ξερω τι να παιρνω ... Αλλα αφου οντως ειναι ετσι, δεν ξαναπαιρνω ...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> αλάτι


Εγω φιλε, θα την πεταγα αμεσως!

----------


## BillMat

> Εγω φιλε, θα την πεταγα αμεσως!


Δεν θα μου ειναι και δυκολο αν ειναι τελικα να του κανει κακο ..! Οντως ειναι στις απαγορευμενες τροφες, και γενικα πρεπει με μετρο, αλλα λετε να υπαρχει τοσο ακαταλληλη δοση ? Βεβαια δεν θα το διακυνδινευσω κιολλας !

----------


## Peri27

Πολυ ωραιο  :Happy:  με το καλο να ερθει και το πουλάκι  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Δεν θα μου ειναι και δυκολο αν ειναι τελικα να του κανει κακο ..! Οντως ειναι στις απαγορευμενες τροφες, και γενικα πρεπει με μετρο, αλλα λετε να υπαρχει τοσο ακαταλληλη δοση ? Βεβαια δεν θα το διακυνδινευσω κιολλας !


Ενα φαι που ειναι στις απαγορευμενες τροφες κανει κακο ακομη και οταν το δινουμε με μετρο! Τις απαγορευμενες τροφες δεν τις δινουμε ουτε για μια δαγκωνια!
Εσυ Βασιλη εαν θες κρατησε την, αφησε το cockatiel να το φαει και μην ξαναπαρεις!

----------


## Vasso

BillMat
Μπορείς αν θυμάσαι να μου στείλεις με πμ την διεύθυνση να ρίξω μια ματιά κι εγώ? 
Η τιμή είναι πραγματικά πολύ καλή!!! Κι εγώ εδώ στο Βόλο σε 3-4 πετ σοπ που πήγα ήταν αρκετά πιο ακριβά!!!! Καλά σε ένα στο κέντρο μου είπανε κάτι για 250 ευρώ και έμεινα άφωνη. 
Το υλικό αυτό είναι κατάλληλο για όλα τα παπαγαλοειδή? Το λέω αυτό γιατί εμένα και τα δυο μασουλάνε και τα καγκελάκια και αυτά τα κλουβιά είναι βαμμένα, σωστά?!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Το υλικό αυτό είναι κατάλληλο για όλα τα παπαγαλοειδή? Το λέω αυτό γιατί εμένα και τα δυο μασουλάνε και τα καγκελάκια και αυτά τα κλουβιά είναι βαμμένα, σωστά?!!!


Ναι βαμμενα ειναι, δεν θα εχεις προβλημα.. ειναι ανθεκτικη η μπογια κι εννοειται καταλληλη για ολα τα πουλια! Εχω lovebirds και cockatiel σε τετοιο κλουβι και ειναι μια χαρα  :winky:

----------


## BillMat

...Στο κλουβι μπηκε μια φτερωτη ψυχουλα...!

* Η νέα μου παρέα, το νέο μου Cockatiel !!!*

----------


## ElenaV03

> Εγω φιλε, θα την πεταγα αμεσως!




Οι πατήρθες σαν αυτή δεν είναι καλές.Επειδή είναι σχοινί τα kokatiel ειδικά τα δαγκώνους και αυτό δεν είναι καλό γιατί αυτές οι κλοστες που έχει δαγκωνόντας τες τα σχοινάκία κάθονται στον λαιμό του αγαπημένου σας πουλιού και δεν μπορεί να καταπιεί .ΕΠΕΙΣΗΣ μαζεύουν μύκητες και απ ότι μου έχει πει η πτηνιατρος και απ ότι έχω διαβάσει υπάρχουν πολλές φορές που αυτό προκαλεί μυκιτιαση στον λαιμό και τα πουλάκια μας μπορούν ακόμα και να πεθάνουν ακόμα και αν το καταλάβουμε νωρίς.

----------

